# Here it is! Puppy Love! Picture heavy!



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Here's my babies! There are 5 girls and 3 boys. They were born February 13, so they are a month old today. She lost 2 babies during the past month, but we do still have the 8. These are nice healthy babies! Ain't they cute???


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Cute! I like the one with the dark head.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

OH MY!!!

What kind are they? (Besides ridiculously cute?!)


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

These are Great Pyrenees and are they ever cute! Just cuddly little balls of fur right now! I have fallen head over heels in love with them! LOL


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

dunroven said:


> These are Great Pyrenees and are they ever cute! Just cuddly little balls of fur right now! I have fallen head over heels in love with them! LOL


They must have something else mixed in, a true GP will never have a pink nose.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

According to the standards, they can have a pink nose, but it is considered a fault, which is why these dogs are NOT papered nor are they show dogs. They are workers, so pink or blank nose matters not in this case. Their nose works the same! LOL


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 3, 2013)

You may find that the black pigment on the nose fills in more as they get older.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

my cur just had her litter out in the generator shed today I just peeped in to see all are ok .


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

love em


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I am so tickled with them. I introduced their mother to my goats today. The goats weren't that happy with the idea, and they were introduced with the fence between them, and I'm not sure certain my older goats are going to take to the idea of having an LGD, BUT we have spotted coyotes getting very close to my barn by their tracks, so I'm ready for it, even if they aren't. I am going to keep getting them used to each other and start the pups in there soon. I think I'll bring some of my bottle babies to another pen and put the dogs in with them, and maybe the goats will start taking to them a little better. What do you think?


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

How is it the mother had never met the goats before? Did you just get the goats? Or get a pregnant *****?


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

We got the dogs, 2 females and 1 male from a lady down in Missouri, an HT'er at Thanksgiving. I keep our goats inside through the winter. We have no forage here for them, and I don't like to take a chance on the girls having their babies out in the cold, so they are locked in for the winter in my barn. The dogs were new to us, full grown and had a hard time (at first) getting used to us. They were a bit skittish. We have a huge Morton building and with the winter in full bloom and it being so cold, I was not wanting to put dogs into a barn with unfamiliar animals, not really knowing how much they know about herding or taking care of other animals. Plus, I wanted them used to my husband and I and I didn't want them running off of our property since they had no clue what exactly that property includes.

Long story, but they stayed in the Morton building and the goats stayed in the barn. I do have one old doe that has attacked a German Shepherd in the past, but I don't think she's going to do that with these guys. Anyway, Moose, the mother of the pups, didn't want to get that far away from her babies and wouldn't come outside the Morton building... that is, until today and she is now starting to learn about our farm. I can be out there with her and we live on a very busy gravel road. I don't want to take a chance on her or the others heading for the road and getting hit.

I believe that once Moose is well grounded in our farm, Lilly and Bear (the other 2 full grown dogs), will take a cue from her and stay on the farm without us having to really work very hard at getting that to happen.

I know I'm overly cautious, but I believe in being very careful with getting any critter started in a place it has never been before. But like I say, I think the pups will do well with some of the little babies I bottle fed (who are now in the herd), and then they can all learn their jobs from mom as well.


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

I only see one with a pink nose, and only partially pink. Possibly a chimera or one with heterochromia. Are the eyes the same color?


----------

